# Honda HS35 over reving



## jatkins7360 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Honda HS35 snow blower that had some carb issues so I purchased a new carb to prevent fuel from dumping out of the carb all over the ground. I installed the new carb and the engine starts fine with the choke on but once I turn off the choke the engine revs redicuolusly high to the point where it will start to tick. How high should this little engine rev up and what can i do to fix this problem. its stored inside and has not been used in a few years.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

First, you need a tachometer to measure the engine speed.

After the engine is fully warmed, the engine should be turning at *3,850-4,000 rpm*.

If not, here's the governor adjustment procedure from the shop manual...


----------



## jatkins7360 (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks that fixed the over revving the only problem im having now is I may have to adjust it one more time to allow the engine to rev higher than where it is set. I cant seen to find a tach for a 1 cylnder engine any ideas on where to get one


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

jatkins7360 said:


> thanks that fixed the over revving the only problem im having now is I may have to adjust it one more time to allow the engine to rev higher than where it is set. I cant seen to find a tach for a 1 cylnder engine any ideas on where to get one


The less costly way it to buy a combo hour-meter/tach device. Most install with one wire to the spark plug and stick onto the side of the machine with heavy double-sided tape.










Search for "small gas engine tachometer" and you'll find plenty for <$20, and have the bonus of running hours on the engine, so you'll know best when to change oil, and do other services...


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I use a device called a Vibra Tach. It has no wires or batteries to worry about. It works soley on the vibration caused by the engine. It is a round flat device about the size of the palm of your hand. You twist it and a stiff little wire extends from the side. The wire vibrates in sync with rpms of the motor. Simply hold it against any surface of your engine. You have an analog scale you read from a little window. These things have been used by small engine guys for years. They are trouble free and surprisingly accurate. Cost: about 20 bucks. Should last a lifetime. MH


----------

